# BBC Breakfast query



## katebee (30 July 2012)

Hello, 

Is anyone going to Greenwich Park tomorrow to watch the eventing competition? If so would you be willing to talk to Breakfast TV about it?

I'm a producer on the programme and we will have a reporter at the entrance to the park, speaking to people as they make their way into the site. We just want to know what you think of the event so far, what you're looking forward to seeing etc.

We'll be there from 6am so I am particularly keen to hear from anybody who may be getting there first thing, or would be willing to come down a bit early to speak to us!

If you're interested please drop me a line on here or give me a call - 0161 3357600.

Many thanks
Kate


----------

